# Questions before installing



## phil (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi.
I intend installing FreeBSD 8 when it is finished, but before that I have some questions because I am quite new to this OS. 
Are there TrueCrypt and Firefox for FBSD (newest version)? 
And i have read that wireless lan will not work with broadcom chips. But, of course, I have one  Does that concern all broadcom chips or only a special type? Do I have a chance to get wlan running? 
geetings, phil


----------



## mfaridi (Aug 27, 2009)

go to this link and type nmae of program you need , you will find you have this programs or no 
http://www.freebsd.org/ports/index.html


----------



## tangram (Aug 27, 2009)

You can search for third party applications available in FreeBSD at http://www.freshports.org/.

As for hardware support better check out the release notes regarding supported hardware. Supported hardware in FreeBSD 8.0 can be found at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/8.0-BETA3/HARDWARE.HTM.

If you're waiting for the FreeBSD 8.0 as soon as it releases check out http://www.freebsd.org/where.html. There you'll find the list of available ISO, Release Notes, Hardware Notes, Installation Notes and Errata.


----------



## phil (Aug 27, 2009)

Thank you for the fast answers 
I will check the links and ask again if i have some more questions. thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 27, 2009)

phil said:
			
		

> Are there TrueCrypt and Firefox for FBSD (newest version)?


No for TrueCrypt, yes on FF (2.0.x, 3.0.x and 3.5.x).


----------



## phil (Aug 27, 2009)

It says here

The bwi(4) driver supports Broadcom BCM43xx based wireless devices

I guess i can try FBSD 8 with a BCM4312


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 30, 2009)

phil said:
			
		

> Are there TrueCrypt and Firefox for FBSD (newest version)?



There are other options for disk encryption: Encrypting Disk Partitions.


----------

